# 2012 Midwest Slot Car Swap Dates



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Announcing the 2012 Dates for the Midwest Slot Car Swap:
Sunday March 18, 2012 and Sunday November 18, 2012

Located at Lincoln Center
2450 Lincoln St
Highland, IN

Only 1.5 miles from the junction of I-80/94 and US-41
For more info e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I wish you could have it on the second Sunday in November.

Randy.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

So do I. The venue is not available to us on that date. All I can do is try again next year.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show i*

its only 139 days till that show sry guys i had to start lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That didn't take long......


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

well guys its only 121 days til this show kicks off yr 23


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

its now only 116 days til the next show zoom we go


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok only 110 days til next show u all getting ready i am zoom we go:tongue:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

honda27 said:


> ok only 110 days til next show u all getting ready i am zoom we go:tongue:


Only if you get a haircut. :tongue: 108 days to go. :devil:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show 2012*

hi race fans. only 102 more day to the next show. its coming fast be here very soon im ready zoom we go:tongue::wave:


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

I will be there with my $10.00 HO cars in the Blue trays. T-Jets, AFX, Tyco Pros, Tomy and all kinds of great deals


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

race fans only 98 more days til the big 1 see u all there.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just a reminder to make your plans and for vendors to get your tables. March 18 will be here before you know it! 
Al


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> Just a reminder to make your plans and for vendors to get your tables. March 18 will be here before you know it!
> Al


shooting 4 the Nov. 18 2012 show :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok guys its only 72 days til the show guys its coming quick get your tables now beat the rush and we will be on other end of the gym this time zoom we go


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slotcar show*

well race fans its now only 66 more days til the show r u ready i am hope to see more vendors there this time see u there zoom we go:wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Darrell ,
you really have slipped ! I haven't seen a post on the show , or location info or even how many days to go LOL !!! I know it's down to what like 3 days ? Still a good idea to post it's location time and date 1 last time guys ! 

Bear :thumbsup: 
*


----------

